# physical sale



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2009)

Αυτό το αναθεματισμένο το physical, πάλι...

Λοιπόν, το έχω σε κείμενο (νομικό, χα!) στο οποίο τέλος πάντων λέει κάτι μπλα μπλα και μετά λέει ότι απαγορεύεται η physical και η electronic sale του προϊόντος, δηλαδή π.χ. ούτε σιντί πουλάμε, ούτε κατεβάζουμε το περιεχόμενό του.

Είδα σε σελίδες της ΕΕ να γίνεται λόγος για «λιανική πώληση», που ναι μεν είναι μία λύση αλλά δεν είναι και η καλύτερη. Το _φυσική πώληση_ θα ήθελα να το αποφύγω, για ευνόητους λόγους. 

Χελπ;

Edit: Προς το παρόν, έχω βάλει «πώληση σε υλικό μέσο».


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2009)

Μια πρόχειρη πρόταση (τι πρόταση, δηλαδή; Κοπιπάστα απ' το δικό σου):
Απαγορεύεται η πώληση, είτε σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή είτε σε οποιοδήποτε υλικό μέσο...
και αναμένω διορθώσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2009)

Χμ... Δεν είναι, λες, βλακεία το «υλικό μέσο», ε;


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Χμ... Δεν είναι, λες, βλακεία το «υλικό μέσο», ε;


 
Ορολογικά, δεν είμαι αρμόδιος. 
Λογικά, όμως, ο Μήτσος μου μάλλον θα καταλάβαινε τι εννοείς...


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2009)

Τη λιανική πώληση μπορείς να τη διαγράψεις γιατί είναι εντελώς ανακριβής (δηλ. αυτά που πωλούνται σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή πωλούνται σε χονδρική;). Φαντάζομαι ότι το γαλλικό κείμενο θα έλεγε (αν υπήρχε) κάτι για "matérielle". Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι δόκιμο να πεις "πώληση αντικειμένου/ προϊόντος σε υλική μορφή" (μάλλον όχι). 
Υπάρχει δυνατότητα για κάτι περισσότερο ώστε να δούμε ποιά είναι ακριβώς η αντιδιαστολή εν προκειμένω;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2009)

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω. Πρόκειται για μία σύμβαση στην οποία απαγορεύεται στο Μέρος Α να προβαίνει σε physical or electronic or any other sale του προϊόντος (ας πούμε ότι το προϊόν είναι λογισμικό) στην επικράτεια στην οποία ισχύει η σύμβαση. Δε λέει και τίποτα φοβερό, δηλαδή.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 17, 2009)

Υλική μορφή δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ακατάλληλο. Το ζήτημα είναι κατά πόσο υπάρχει δόκιμη και καθιερωμένη ορολογία για κάτι τέτοιο στα Ελληνικά. Από εκεί και πέρα, μια λύση θα ήταν "...σε ηλεκτρονική ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή...".


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Το ζήτημα είναι κατά πόσο υπάρχει δόκιμη και καθιερωμένη ορολογία για κάτι τέτοιο στα Ελληνικά.


Νομίζω ότι αν υπήρχε θα την είχα βρει, από το πρωί την ψάχνω :)


Ambrose said:


> Από εκεί και πέρα, μια λύση θα ήταν "...σε ηλεκτρονική ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή...".


Θυμίζω ότι μεταφράζω σύμβαση, οπότε όχι. Πρέπει να είμαι ακριβής.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 17, 2009)

Μα αυτό λέω. Ότι επειδή δεν υπάρχει μπορούμε να πούμε κάτι του τύπου "...σε υλική μορφή...". Όσο για το δεύτερο point, ακριβής είσαι από τη στιγμή που καλύπτεις και τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2009)

Μην μπερδεύετε τη μορφή τής πώλησης με τη μορφή τού πωλούμενου:

*physical sale* = πώληση η οποία γίνεται με τη φυσική παρουσία αγοραστή και πωλητή στο ίδιο μέρος· μπορεί να γίνει σε κατάστημα του πωλητή, σε μη μόνιμη έκθεση συναφών ή μη προϊόντων (π.χ. έκθεση βιβλίου) ή με περιοδεύοντα πωλητή (π.χ. πλασιέ)
*electronic sale* = πώληση η οποία γίνεται με χρήση κατάλληλου ιστοτόπου ο οποίος επιτρέπει στον πωλητή να διενεργήσει την πώληση ηλεκτρονικά και κατόπιν ο αγοραστής να παραλάβει το προϊόν όπου αυτός επιθυμεί
*any other sale* = πώληση η οποία αποκλείει την ταυτόχρονη φυσική παρουσία αγοραστή και πωλητή (λόγω 1ου bullet) και την πώληση μέσω ηλεκτρονικού καταστήματος (λόγω 2ου bullet)· επομένως, κάθε άλλου είδους πώληση εξ αποστάσεως, όπως π.χ. πώληση κατά την οποία ο πωλητής παραλαμβάνει την παραγγελία τηλεφωνικά ή με φαξ
Τώρα που έχουμε τους ορισμούς, ας βρούμε και τις αντίστοιχες αποδόσεις. :)


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2009)

Να λέγαμε «να πωλεί αυτοπροσώπως»; Ωστόσο ο πωλητής εδώ είναι εταιρεία.


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 17, 2009)

Δηλαδή, μπορεί να γίνει physical sale ενός download; Αν μιλάμε για τραγούδια ή λογισμικό, συνεκδοχικά στέκει να μιλήσουμε για υλική και ηλεκτρονική μορφή. Αν μιλάμε για τρακτέρ, προφανώς όχι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2009)

Ναι, αλλά εδώ το κείμενο (ή τελοσπάντων τα σπαράγματα κειμένου που μας έδωσε η Παλ Αύρα :)) δεν ενδιαφέρεται για τη *μορφή* (physical / digital form, means κλπ) με την οποία πωλείται το προϊόν, αλλά για τον *τρόπο* με τον οποίο αυτό πωλείται.

Τουλάχιστον δεδομένου ότι μιλάμε για σύμβαση, όπου οι συντάκτες των σχετικών κειμένων είναι κατά κανόνα πολύ προσεκτικοί και συνήθως βάζουν παραπάνω λέξεις, παρά παραλείπουν· δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω (παρόλο που τίποτα σ' αυτήν τη ζωή δεν μπορεί ποτέ να αποκλειστεί 100%) ότι ο συντάκτης ήθελε να πει «sale in physical form» και, αντί για αυτό, έβαλε «physical sale».


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 17, 2009)

Σαφέστατα. Αλλά αν το εν λόγω προϊόν είναι τραγούδια ή βίντεο (που γι' αυτό κατάλαβα ότι μιλάμε απ' αυτά που δόθηκαν), μορφή και τρόπος εν προκειμένω είναι το ίδιο πράγμα και μπορούμε ανετότατα να μιλήσουμε για μορφή. 

Τέλος πάντων, επειδή χωρίς περικείμενο δεν έχει νόημα να το ψάχνουμε, το αφήνω εδώ προς το παρόν...


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2009)

Δηλαδή τι εννοείς όταν λες περικείμενο; Δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που να μπορεί να βοηθήσει. Δεν ορίζεται ούτε το physical ούτε το electronic. Η παράγραφος που περιέχει την εν λόγω πρόταση λέει αυτό που έγραψα, ότι το Μέρος Α απαγορεύεται (και χίλια πεντακόσια συνώνυμα του _απαγορεύεται_) να προβεί σε physical ή electronic sale του προϊόντος. Τι στοιχείο σου λείπει που νομίζεις ότι θα μπορούσε να σε βοηθήσει;

Και ένα έντιτ: ο Ζαζ καλά τα λέει. Συνήθως οι λέξεις σε τέτοια κείμενα επιλέγονται με ακρίβεια και αν υπάρχει ασάφεια, υπάρχει επίτηδες. Δεν μπορώ εγώ να εξηγήσω (βλ. ηλεκτρονική ή οποιαδήποτε άλλη μορφή). Πού να με τρέχουν τώρα στο γεντικουλέ στο άνθος της ηλικίας μου...


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 17, 2009)

Μα το προϊόν φυσικά! Άλλο αν μιλάμε για μουσική, κι άλλο αν μιλάμε για τρακτέρ!


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω. Πρόκειται για μία σύμβαση στην οποία απαγορεύεται στο Μέρος Α να προβαίνει σε physical or electronic or any other sale του προϊόντος (*ας πούμε ότι το προϊόν είναι λογισμικό*) στην επικράτεια στην οποία ισχύει η σύμβαση. Δε λέει και τίποτα φοβερό, δηλαδή.


...................................


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2009)

Από μια οδηγία της ΕΕ:

*Εξ αποστάσεως πωλήσεις*
Οι περισσότερες συμβάσεις, στο πλαίσιο των οποίων ο καταναλωτής και ο προμηθευτής προβαίνουν σε συναλλαγή εξ αποστάσεως πώλησης χωρίς να έχουν συναντηθεί αυτοπροσώπως σε κανένα στάδιο μέχρι και την υπογραφή της σύμβασης, καλύπτονται από την οδηγία για τις εξ αποστάσεως πωλήσεις. Σκοπός της οδηγίας αυτής είναι να εξομοιωθεί η κατάσταση των καταναλωτών που αγοράζουν προϊόντα ή υπηρεσίες με «μέσα εξ αποστάσεως επικοινωνίας» (για παράδειγμα, μέσω ταχυδρομείου ή τηλεφώνου) με αυτήν των καταναλωτών που αγοράζουν προϊόντα ή υπηρεσίες σε καταστήματα (*πώληση με την αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία πωλητή και αγοραστή*).

Οι ηλεκτρονικές / διαδικτυακές πωλήσεις υπάγονται στις εξ αποστάσεως πωλήσεις (τις μη αυτοπρόσωπες πωλήσεις).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Πρόκειται για μία σύμβαση στην οποία απαγορεύεται στο Μέρος Α να προβαίνει σε physical or electronic or any other sale του προϊόντος (ας πούμε ότι το προϊόν είναι λογισμικό) στην επικράτεια στην οποία ισχύει η σύμβαση. Δε λέει και τίποτα φοβερό, δηλαδή.



Αν πούμε κάτι σαν: ...απαγορεύεται στο Μέρος Α να προβαίνει σε πώληση του προϊόντος δια ζώσης ή με ηλεκτρονικό ή με οποιονδήποτε άλλον τρόπο;


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2009)

Αυτό που ανέφερε ο Ζαζ στο πρώτο σχόλιό του φαίνεται απολύτως λογικό (ότι δηλ. το physical προσδιορίζει την πώληση και όχι το πωλούμενο). Όμως:για δείτε και την απόφαση της Επιτροπής 2001/718/ΕΚ (http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...hysical sale~&checktexte=checkbox&visu=#texte), όπου αναφέρεται:
"which involves a physical sale (the sale of physical goods, such as a CD) through the Internet".

Δηλαδή, η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι τελικά αναφερόμαστε στην πώληση υλικού αγαθού και όχι προίόντος σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2009)

Εδώ είναι ξεκάθαρο τι πά' να πει physical sale (http://ec.europa.eu/competition/sectors/media/lvmh_contribution.pdf):
These provisions are nevertheless regularly challenged by certain online sales operators which would like to gain access to products sold by selective networks without having to bear the corresponding constraints (in particular, *the significant costs incurred in order to create a network of points of physical sale and maintain adequate sales personnel*).

Εδώ τι είναι τι (http://ec.europa.eu/consumers/cons_int/safe_shop/acquis/responses/GERA.pdf);
The physical sale or digital sale of the same product must be subject to the same consumer protection rules.

Εδώ μιλάει για εμπορικά καταστήματα (http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:52008DC0207:EN:NOT):​Sale of video games *in retail shops*
The Commission is concerned about the increasing number of violent video games used by minors. It is important to analyse access to such games . Half of the Member States have specific legal provisions, in civil and criminal law, *concerning the physical sale* of video games with content harmful to minors, and there are various penalties to enforce these provisions.

Εδώ πάλι το γεγονός ότι αντιπαραβάλλει το physical sale με την πώληση μέσω ίντερνετ / download καλύπτει και τα δύο ενδεχόμενα (http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:52003DC0776:EN:NOT):
Are there any specific legal provisions in your country concerning the sale of video games? (This question concerns the physical sale of video game software, not the provision of software over the Internet for downloading onto computers.)


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2009)

Ζαζ, μπορούμε απλούστατα να συμφωνήσουμε ότι διαφωνούμε:)

Πιο σοβαρά τώρα, νομίζω ότι ο όρος έχει διττή σημασία. Δεν βλέπω άλλωστε γιατί το τελευταίο παράδειγμα που παραθέτεις αποκλείει τη δική μου ερμηνεία.

(Ουπς... έδιτ του απρόσεχτου: βλέπω, ότι κι εσύ το ίδιο λες για το τελευταίο παράδειγμα)


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 17, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Πιο σοβαρά τώρα, νομίζω ότι ο όρος έχει διττή σημασία.



Absolutely. Και στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα της Palavra δεν βλέπω πώς ακριβώς μπορεί να αποκλειστεί η πρώτη περίπτωση (σε υλική μορφή), ειδικά από τη στιγμή που μιλάμε για *εταιρεία* (και όχι δηλαδή για κατάστημα) και για προϊόν που κάλλιστα προσφέρεται για κατέβασμα (δεν είναι δηλ. αντικείμενο που δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει σε ψηφιακή μορφή). Το any other sale είναι κλασική περίπτωση legalese (για παν ενδεχόμενο). Νομίζω πως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για υλική μορφή και όχι για αυτοπρόσωπη πώληση.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 17, 2009)

Ομολογουμένως δεν περίμενα να γίνει τέτοια συζήτηση και σας ευχαριστώ όλους. Το μόνο που θα ήθελα να πω είναι ότι συμφωνώ με τον Αμβρόσιο, κι εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι μιλάει για αντιπαραβολή υλικού μέσου και καταβίβασης/λήψης/κατωφόρτωσης (ναι, είμαι αναποφάσιστη :)) από το νέτι.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 17, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Πιο σοβαρά τώρα, νομίζω ότι ο όρος έχει διττή σημασία.


Εγώ αυτό που θέλω από σένα, Ρογήρε, με την παροιμιώδη εμμονή σου στην ακριβολογία, είναι μόνο να μου πεις αν η δεύτερη σημασία (δηλ. υλική ή άυλη μορφή πωλούμενου) εκφράζεται με έναν σωστά σχηματισμένο όρο (που μπορεί να στέκεται, ελεύθερος από την παραμικρή ασάφεια, σε κείμενα νομικής φύσεως), όταν γίνεται χρήση τού physical ή digital sale αντίστοιχα.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2009)

Ζαζ, η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου είναι: σαφώς όχι. Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να αρνηθώ την ύπαρξη ενός έστω και "κακοσχηματισμένου" όρου. Για αυτό τον λόγο πολύ θα ήθελα να δω πώς αποδίδονται τα σχετικά κείμενα και στα γαλλικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Ζαζ, η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου είναι: σαφώς όχι. Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να αρνηθώ την ύπαρξη ενός έστω και "κακοσχηματισμένου" όρου. Για αυτό τον λόγο πολύ θα ήθελα να δω πώς αποδίδονται τα σχετικά κείμενα και στα γαλλικά.



Ή στα γερμανικά, ή σε κάποια άλλη τελοσπάντων από τις «βασικές εοκικές γλώσσες».... :)


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 17, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ή στα γερμανικά, ή σε κάποια άλλη τελοσπάντων από τις «βασικές εοκικές γλώσσες».... :)



Εννοείται!


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω πια τι έχει προταθεί και τι όχι, αλλά, αν έβαζες «με παραδοσιακό, ηλεκτρονικό ή άλλον τρόπο πώλησης», δε θα ήσουν κοντά στη διατύπωση και την ασάφειά της συνάμα;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Ζαζ, η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου είναι: σαφώς όχι. Από την άλλη δεν μπορώ να αρνηθώ την ύπαρξη ενός έστω και "κακοσχηματισμένου" όρου. Για αυτό τον λόγο πολύ θα ήθελα να δω πώς αποδίδονται τα σχετικά κείμενα και στα γαλλικά.


Πιστεύω μεγάλη σημασία έχει να δούμε και το ποια ήταν η πρωτότυπη γλώσσα στην οποία συντάχθηκαν τα εν λόγω ευρωκείμενα, για να διαπιστώσουμε αν ο όρος _physical sale_ "πώληση σε υλική μορφή" αποτελεί πρωτογενή αγγλόφωνο τρόπο έκφρασης ή προσπάθεια απόδοσης από μέρους ενός μεταφραστή ενός γαλλικού όρου στην αγγλική γλώσσα.

Επίσης μην ξεχνούμε ότι το _physical sale_ έχει όντως χρησιμοποιηθεί και με άλλους τρόπους, χωρίς όμως αυτό απαραίτητα να σημαίνει ότι αποκτά με καθολικό τρόπο πρόσθετες σημασίες· τέτοιες χρήσεις βλέπω σε κείμενα όπου προκύπτει πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ότι το _physical sale_ αναφέρεται σε πώληση ενός _physical something_ πράγματος ή μέσω μιας _physical something_ διαδικασίας, τα οποία έχουν επαρκώς και σαφώς προσδιοριστεί συγκειμενικώς: Εγώ π.χ. το έχω συναντήσει να λέγεται για να δηλώσει πώληση στην οποία το πωλούμενο αλλάζει χέρια (σε αντιδιαστολή π.χ. με πώληση στα χαρτιά)· μια παρόμοια περίπτωση είναι λ.χ. κι εδώ (http://ec.europa.eu/competition/mergers/cases/decisions/m3868_20060314_20600_en.pdf):

In Denmark, this market comprises at least the following categories of transactions:
(1) sales of physically transported gas (i.e. of gas “imported” from the Danish offshore fields) net of quantities exported to Germany or Sweden;
(2) sales of contractually imported/obtained gas (as opposed to physically imported gas, this gas is only contractually imported whereas the corresponding physical gas never leaves Denmark; this is because physical imports are only possible in the flow direction, which is from the Danish North Sea offshore fields to Denmark and on from Denmark southwards to Germany and eastwards to Sweden)

Εκείνο που πρέπει να τονιστεί είναι ότι, στις περιπτώσεις κατά τις οποίες γίνεται χρήση τού _physical sale_ με κάποια σημασία πέρα από το κλασικό "πώληση με αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία πωλητή και αγοραστή", υπάρχει και σχετική επεξήγηση (βλ. ποστ #20, καθώς και ανωτέρω κείμενο σε τούτο το ποστ). Οπότε, γνωρίζοντας εκείνο που είπε η ερωτώσα για τον βαθμό σαφήνειας (ή έλλειψης αυτής) στα συμβατικά κείμενα, προσωπικά θα διάλεγα για τη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση την απόδοση που πρότεινε ο nickel.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 18, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι - σε αυτήν την περίπτωση όπου η ορολογία και η χρήση της έχουν μάλλον τα χάλια τους - θα εμπιστευόμουν το μεταφραστικό αισθητήριο της Παλάβρας, η οποία όταν ολοκληρώσει τη μελέτη του προς μετάφραση κειμένου θα είναι σε θέση να ξεκαθαρίσει αν η εταιρία της προκειμένης περιπτώσεως μπορεί, στην πράξη, να συνάπτει πωλήσεις με αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία πωλητή και αγοραστή ή αν απλώς η διαφοροποίηση έγκειται στη μορφή του αντικειμένου της εκάστοτε πώλησης.


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι κάναμε ασκήσεις διατύπωσης και όχι αυστηρής νομικής ερμηνείας, αφού, κατ' ουσίαν, απλώς απαγορεύουν κάθε είδος πώλησης. Ούτε από καλάθι στο δρόμο ούτε διπλωμένο σε εφημερίδα, αφημένο στο παγκάκι πίσω από τον μεγάλο πλάτανο του πάρκου.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι κάναμε ασκήσεις διατύπωσης και όχι αυστηρής νομικής ερμηνείας, αφού, κατ' ουσίαν, απλώς απαγορεύουν κάθε είδος πώλησης.


Αυτά να τα πεις στους δικηγόρους που φουσκώνουν τις διατυπώσεις τους, συχνότατα χωρίς ουσιαστικό ακτίκρισμα. Κανονικά οι συμβάσεις θα έπρεπε να γράφονται στο twitter, μπας και οι νομικοί που τις συντάσσουν, αναγκαζόμενοι να χρησιμοποιήσουν λιτή και πυκνή διατύπωση, αντιληφθούν επιτέλους ότι ο νομικός λόγος οφείλει να είναι σαφής και λακωνικός, χωρίς πλεονασμούς.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 18, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Αυτά να τα πεις στους δικηγόρους που φουσκώνουν τις διατυπώσεις τους, συχνότατα χωρίς ουσιαστικό ακτίκρισμα. Κανονικά οι συμβάσεις θα έπρεπε να γράφονται στο twitter, μπας και οι νομικοί που τις συντάσσουν, αναγκαζόμενοι να χρησιμοποιήσουν λιτή και πυκνή διατύπωση, αντιληφθούν επιτέλους ότι ο νομικός λόγος οφείλει να είναι σαφής και λακωνικός, χωρίς πλεονασμούς.



Μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να πούμε ότι αυτός ο νομικός βερμπαλισμός (που πηγάζει μάλλον από ανασφάλεια) δεν είναι ίδιον των Ελλήνων νομικών, αλλά των "Αγγλοσαξώνων";


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Μπορούμε τουλάχιστον να πούμε ότι αυτός ο νομικός βερμπαλισμός (που πηγάζει μάλλον από ανασφάλεια) δεν είναι ίδιον των Ελλήνων νομικών, αλλά των "Αγγλοσαξώνων";


Ναι, Ρογήρε, σόρι που δεν το κατέστησα σαφές εξαρχής. Και συμφωνώ και για το βαθύτερο αίτιο.

Τι να λέμε τώρα για φάση να διαπραγματευόμαστε επί μήνες συμβάσεις στις οποίες οι αμερικανοί δικηγόροι έβαζαν εκατοντάδες ταυτολογίες και πλεονασμούς σε κάθε ανθυποεδάφιο του συμβατικού κειμένου, κι από πάνω τίποτε απ' όλα αυτά να μην έχει εφαρμογή στο ελληνικό δίκαιο (από το οποίο διέπονταν οι εν λόγω συμβάσεις), και να τρώμε τις άπειρες ώρες για άνευ αντικειμένου διαπραγματεύσεις (τις οποίες ώρες οι ξένοι δικηγόροι πληρώνονταν αδρά, ενώ εμείς τομπούλογλου), και να μην μπορείς ούτε στιγμή να επικαλεστείς τη λογική...


----------

